
Teaching My Cozmo Robot with Tensorflow - saip
https://blog.floydhub.com/teaching-my-robot-with-tensorflow/
======
ReDeiPirati
This is really cool! Next step: Cozmo as a surveillance solution. Theft and
Violence detection with 911 support.

